# Mobile phones and mobile internet?



## Luvvin-tarifa

Hi guys,

Just a quick question as I am having trouble locating info on the net and it's probably cos I am looking in the wrong places!

I will be bringing my contract mobile phone and mobile internet dongle BUT wanted to know if anyone can give me an idea of how much PAYT and contract mobiles and mobile internet is in Portugal? As I wish to have a backup in place.

So can anyone tell me who the mobile providers are in Portugal and whether it is best to go on PAYT or contract and also prices of mobile broadband both contract and PAYT.

Also what would I need to do to get connected with a contract phone/internet?

Thank you in advance!

M xx


----------



## silvers

tmn
OPTIMUS Particulares
https://loja.vodafone.pt/homephone/exclusivos/?gclid=CLPZs6KM8JkCFQsEZgodAw37Pg
SAPO ADSL


----------



## rober1t

Most of the big suppliers are in Portugal, e.g Vodafone, 3, Optimus. Not sure about Orange.
I use Vodafone for a local mobile, as their network coverage seems to be really good. I just bought a Vodafone sim at the airport and use that in an old phone,. But they are also available at the large shopping centres.
I top it up using online banking from my Portuguese account. You can top them up in the Vodafone shops and also via cash machines (called multibanco in Portugal).
That is my least favourite method, as I can never understand the instructions.

I also bought a vodafone pay as you go dongle for the internet at the airport. From memory, this was about 50 Euros and it had 20 Euros of credit on it. Then I reload it with 10 Euros of credit each time I visit and it lasts about 2 weeks. This is really a good deal, as I have never come anywhere near using my credit.


----------



## silvers

Multibanco.
1. Input pin number.
2. Pagamentos e outro servicos.
3. Telemoveis.
4. Vodafone.
5. carregamento.
6. vitamina.
7. Talao.
8. input telephone number and value of purchase.
9. confirm.


----------



## Luvvin-tarifa

Cool, thanks for that guys!! I thought it would all be relatively easy lol.
Am really looking forward to getting out there in a few months.


----------

